
Lucid Meets Prolog - mr_tyzic
https://billwadge.wordpress.com/2015/11/20/lucid-meets-prolog/
======
PaulHoule
This is a Big Deal.

Remember though that in the old A.I. there were two approaches. One was
Prolog, based on backwards chaining, the other one was the expert system
shells based on production rules.

The production rules are still around in systems like Drools, IBM ILOG,
FairIssac, etc. 50% of the time you find "enterprise" customers are happy with
"business rules" and the other 50% of the time the people think it is the
spawn of Cthulhu.

It's time for something new that gets consistently good results.

